# Tracks on your SmartCar



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting idea ..


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

They make those for pickups too. Great for the snow. That thing really goes down hill well... LOL Now all he needs is a mower attachment.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought thats what he was doing! (mowing the lawn)
Im surprised those things are rear wheel drive.


----------

